# Budgie bumblefoot - Can you use a calendula ointment?



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

hello,
I have noticed that cutie has a pink reddish wound not deep but just on the surface of her feet and its bumblefoot I have read on Talkbudgies that you can use those trizchlor wipes but it says it's for dogs and cats so is it safe for budgies does anyone have any experience with it also read in the same post about Sudo cream or neosporin which one is better and is it safe to apply it on budgies feet as I am sure she will put her feet in mouth to try to deal with the feeling of the cream on it. I have heard that you can use sweet potato I have never had these so wanted to know if it's okay for cutie since she has megabacteria.
I had read on the internet somewhere a few year back that using calendula for budgie bumblefoot works well but I want to know how to use it cutie has only recently been introduced to its petals and not quite keen to eat yet as the flowers have just started to grow. I came across this link to make an ointment but not sure if olive oil and beeswax are safe to this extent where she will be putting it in her mouth as she will put her foot in or near her mouth at times.
How to Make Calendula Ointment (with Pictures)
I am really keen on using natural stuff for her instead of store bought chemicals but I wouldn't mind it if it heals her.

Also, I am not sure where I am going wrong in her diet so this is what I feed her every day there is some variation in this depending on the season and what's available:

sweet corn (regular picks only this as it's her favorite)
coriander
mung beans (her favorite and will regularly eat only this if given the option)
carrots
green beans
spinach (also her favorite but I give her minimal as I have heard that it can reduce calcium in her body)
red/yellow or orange peppers
she also has Harrisons super fine pellets in her cage all day so obviously, she treats that as her main food but also comes to eat vegetables.
is there anything I should add to her daily diet to ensure that its well rounded and currently cuties weights 49/50 grams.
she has 2 natural perches and her favorite calcium perch as well as a wooden dowel swing to sleep in which I am thinking to change to a natural perch swing Also, I only have Epsom salt right now so will give cutie a foot soak in that.
I didn't want to go to the vet as the vet is really inexperienced and not an avian vet doesn't even know how to hold my budgie. The vet we had been going to so far was good but he changed to a new clinic in another state and we are left with this inexperienced one.
Thank you very much for reading my never ending post but I am really very confused about where I am going wrong hopefully someone here can point it out to me. :yes::001_smile::yes:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like Cutie has a great diet :thumbsup: 

Could you post a photo of the affected area so we can see if it really is bumble foot?


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are pictures I am not sure if you can see the redness in the pictures.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, Cutie does have the beginning of a pressure sore on her foot.

You can use the calendula oil recipe you linked.
The olive oil will not hurt her if she ingests it.

I would not suggest using the ointment on her however. 
The calendula oil itself should be sufficient.

From what you've posted, Cutie is getting an excellent diet. 
In addition to her pellets and vegetables are you giving her 1 1/2 - 2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix each day?*


----------

